# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة آيا صوفيا

## محمد عبد الأعلى

فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة آيا صوفيا
وجدته في موقع ارشيف
https://archive.org/download/defteri...tbha00ista.pdf

----------

